# IEC Proof of funds form



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm in the process of applying for my IEC / WHV visa for Canada and have finally got back my police check certificate. Only thing remaining is to fill out the Proof of funds forms, which my bank needs to sign, date and stamp verifying that I have over £1950 in my account (to cover first 3 months). Only problem is HSBC is refusing to do this. From the CIC website it also says I could provide a letter stating the same, but they are also refusing to do this:



> My banking institution has informed me they will not fill out the Proof of Funds form and are refusing to sign and certify the document. What can I submit as a substitute with my IEC application?
> 
> If your banking institution will not fill out the Proof of Funds form in your IEC application package, you may submit the following as proof of funds:
> 
> A letter on official letterhead from your banking institution that incorporates the information from the Proof of Funds form, signed, dated, and stamped.


Anybody have any idea what I can do now? I wasn't expecting this to be problem and have more than enough money in my account, so very annoyed! Have just read on other forums they have had issues too... I also have an account with Barclays and Britannia Building Society so will try them as well... 

thanks
Kam


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Great, just had a reply from the IEC team. Obviously they know about it and HSBC seem to have a blanket policy on this... gonna have to run around to a million branches now to find one. Hopefulyl Britannia or Barclays will be better. $&£&%%$  



> If your banking institution branch will neither fill out the Proof of Funds form or the letter containing the necessary information, it is recommended you make your request at another branch of the institution, or failing that, another institution entirely. It has been noted that only certain branches of certain banking institutions refuse to provide this information. As this information is required as part of the eligibility criteria of the IEC, you will be required to find a branch or institution that will provide it to you.
> Best regards,
> 
> The IEC Team


----------



## matt086024 (Apr 2, 2011)

Did you find a bank that will stamp it for you?
im in the same situation. what did you do?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I've had a fews emails back and forth with IEC now and they basically will not budge from the requirement. They said they are aware of the issue and you need to try a different branch or different bank completely. I have an account in Britannia, but this does not have enough cash in there so I will have to transfer some across from my HSBC account. The guy at the branch has said he will do me a letter but cannot give me a signed letter (only stamped/dated) otherwise he can sign it but he must send it direct to embassy, neither of which they will accept.

So I am hoping to transfer money tomorrow and hoping he will write me the letter, signed, stamped and dated... I have all my forms filled out so will take them with me, worst case hoping to add his letter in and have him post it directly.

The guy I spoke to had been working in the states before so he was sympathetic to my cause and said he would do it as a favour...

There is a whole other thread on another forum with same stories. Long and short from what I read, people have had luck with Nationwide, Halifax and some with Natwest...

IEC Proof of funds form - Success and failure stories : British Expat Discussion Forum

Good luck, this simple task seems to have turned into a bit of a nightmare!!!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

How did you get one? 

I finally managed to today send my application off so am a lot happier. I went into the branch with my whole application pack ready to be sent off and the guy wrote me the letter, I added it to the file and in the end he was happy for me to take it and post myself. I got the impression this was not something they usually do, but as I say he had been working in the states so understood the bureaucracy involved!

Good luck.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Whooooop! Received an email that my application form has been received today and processing will take 6 weeks! Excited cos I know visa numbers are limited so I presume that I have been allocated a ticket.

Fingers crossed!


----------

